# لمن يرد دعم فنى فى منتجات الن برادلى Allen-Bradley



## م عبد الغفار (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الكرام
من يحتاج الى دعم فنى أو عندو مشكلة أو كان عندو مشكلة و اتحلت
فى منتجات الن برادلى ممكن نتناقش فيها هنا مع بعض
ان شاء الله نساعد بعض


----------



## المهندس وحيد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بالنسبه الى الplc5 كيف يتم عمل نسخه إضافيه من الactivation file لبرنامج RSlogx5 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moustafa_basheer (13 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## mizo88 (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن لي ان اعمل على ربط بين PLC allen bradley ML1100 and GSM module(westermo GD-01)


----------

